# Can i seperate my budgies?



## valerie samantha (Sep 28, 2010)

hello everyone, i have a pair of budgies, female is 3 and the male is 2 years old, they had babies last year, raised them well, twice. this year she isnt interested in him at all , he keeps tryin to mate, she did lay eggs but threw them out. she really isnt keen on him, hes getting on her nerves i think. 
can i seperate them. please help


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

valerie samantha said:


> hello everyone, i have a pair of budgies, female is 3 and the male is 2 years old, they had babies last year, raised them well, twice. this year she isnt interested in him at all , he keeps tryin to mate, she did lay eggs but threw them out. she really isnt keen on him, hes getting on her nerves i think.
> can i seperate them. please help


You answered your own question...get them new mates...if you have room.


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

hi you can put them in seperate cages for a while and then re.introduce them,if you have a large cage they should be able to keep out of one anothers way,but when their in small cages they cant have their own space when they want to they will bicker and get on one anothers nerves..bit like me and the mrs,we have a large house so when she nags me i go in another room to watch the rugby on tv lol...good luck tim


----------



## valerie samantha (Sep 28, 2010)

hi thanks for some replies, they r in a large cage its one of them tall ones like a mini indoor aviary, , the thing is i really care about them both, especially the female as she had babies which i homed with friends, and was such a good mum too, they both talk, they say what u doin , ppretty birdie and do all kids of diff whistles that i have taught them myself, i have a good friend who wuold reallly like to have the boy , but im not sure about seperating them this way, i didnt make myself clear before,i dont think somehow she will be too bothered but does anyone know if tis will be bad for them as in not seeing each other anymore, i know he will have a great home and she will have peace ...


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

hi val,i dont know who invented them indoor avaries that doent have length just hight,birds dont fly straight up ,take the nest box out so that might stop them bickering ...tim


----------



## valerie samantha (Sep 28, 2010)

hy the birds are often out of the cage, and the nest box is out too


----------

